# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Deca durabolin:heal the joints/harm the heart????????

## --->>405<<---

I went to orthopaedic surgeon yesterday due to a knee prob i have and was told that not only did i have the condition previously diagnosed 6 yrs ago which requires surgery but also arthritis.. i had shoulder surgery in march of this yr and was diagnosed with arthritis on it as well.. arthritis runs in my family and im 37.. askd doc yesterday what his thoughts on deca for repairing my knee(arthritis etc...) and he smiled and chuckled a bit and said.."u mean steroids ? it may help ur knee but it could damage ur heart" ... is this true? what do yall think about that??

----------


## zaggahamma

> I went to orthopaedic surgeon yesterday due to a knee prob i have and was told that not only did i have the condition previously diagnosed 6 yrs ago which requires surgery but also arthritis.. i had shoulder surgery in march of this yr and was diagnosed with arthritis on it as well.. arthritis runs in my family and im 37.. askd doc yesterday what his thoughts on deca for repairing my knee(arthritis etc...) and he smiled and chuckled a bit and said.."u mean steroids? it may help ur knee but it could damage ur heart" ... is this true? what do yall think about that??


I never even think about bringing the word deca up around my doctors...your not(99%) gonna get it prescribed by regular specialists..
i've never heard of any heart issues with therapuetic doses of deca
u mean steroids ? lmao

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh well im not trying to run a cycle.. i havent researched the drug or whatever u wanna call it but it seems there would have to be a legitimate reason it was created?? also i wanted to see his reaction..it seems to me if it was indeed a viable option for joint repair orthopaedic specialists would be aware.. unless they dont want u repaired..

----------


## yannick35

> I went to orthopaedic surgeon yesterday due to a knee prob i have and was told that not only did i have the condition previously diagnosed 6 yrs ago which requires surgery but also arthritis.. i had shoulder surgery in march of this yr and was diagnosed with arthritis on it as well.. arthritis runs in my family and im 37.. askd doc yesterday what his thoughts on deca for repairing my knee(arthritis etc...) and he smiled and chuckled a bit and said.."u mean steroids? it may help ur knee but it could damage ur heart" ... is this true? what do yall think about that??


He is an a$$hole like all other, i am on a 20 week deca cycle with test E and masteron to fix my pains, i went to this endo who is a personal trainer, and he does steroid cycles for bodybuilders who compete, this guy has been researching steroids for over 20 years he is on TRT and he knows everything that there is to know about steroids.

Deca will repair the body, i have spoken to many before starting this 20 weeks cycle, people with shoulder problem knee and more, even a boxer that got fixed on a 8 week deca cycle.

He put me on a 20 week deca cycle at 200mg deca per week 200mg test E and 200mg masteron, we worked out a cycle that i would inject every 5 days, small dosage longer cycle = better results

I have a post going on this and will keep everyone updated with my future results.

My medical doctor gave me Testosterone enhantate but he does not have a clue how it works, he never gave me an AI, i got sides and was putting on huge amount of weight, not muscles, but fat and water.

The medical doctor don't know nothing about steroids, they are still considered evil. I don't care because in 10 years of pain the medical doctors and all other morons where never able to heal me.

----------


## yannick35

Winstrol is bad for the heart but deca is fine pffff

----------


## yannick35

> yeh well im not trying to run a cycle.. i havent researched the drug or whatever u wanna call it but it seems there would have to be a legitimate reason it was created?? also i wanted to see his reaction..it seems to me if it was indeed a viable option for joint repair orthopaedic specialists would be aware.. unless they dont want u repaired..


405 why would they want to repair you, there is no money in that, they rather put you on pain pills for life, been there done that. I am doing my own prolotherapy and found yet another guy that will do it on my lower back and hip and upper back. We have build a cocktail of growth hormones, and trendbolone with the dextrose to be injected where the injury is and the ligament and tendon need strengthening.

Steroids will repair the body, they create more red blood cells, push nutrients into cells, have a natural anti inflammatory effect and remove pains from the body. The third week on TRT Test E alone my traps and upper back pain where gone, i was able to train again normal without any debilitating pains what does that tell you. All i can say for now is that steroids save my life when all else failed.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey yannick i hear ya man.. it was actually ur thread that prompted me to ask him in the first place.. i do tend to be a little hesitant when it comes to adding multiple compounds and i havent researched deca myself as of yet.. i believe i may do so now that it could apply to me...

----------


## Vettester

Just scare tactics from that doctor. Any hemo side effects can easily be mitigated with donating blood.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just scare tactics from that doctor. Any hemo side effects can easily be mitigated with donating blood.


sounds good.. would u mind elaborating?  :Smilie:

----------


## yannick35

> hey yannick i hear ya man.. it was actually ur thread that prompted me to ask him in the first place.. i do tend to be a little hesitant when it comes to adding multiple compounds and i havent researched deca myself as of yet.. i believe i may do so now that it could apply to me...


You are right to research everything leave nothing to guessing, that is what i did when i was told that deca heals, i found many sites on the internet that said its not true but confession on forums with people that it truly helped. I have also spoken to people face to face about this and on the phone, and they all said its a miracle drug to heal the body.

If you look at testosterone and what it does for the body when taking in therapeutic dosage its incredible, it will increase lean mass, combined with a good diet and exercise program will help you lose fat, bone mass, prevent heart failure, and production of red blood cells.

Many pro wrestlers died of steroid abuse , like Eddie Gerrerro and others, but this was a mix of steroids , pain killers and other drugs. That is a terrible mix, but then again Heath Leger and Anna Nicole Smith and Micheal Jackson all died of improper pills prescribed by there medical doctor.

I have asked this guy a lot of questions in all is years of steroid usage and now on TRT he said that everyone that he has followed up to date never got sick from taking steroids.

----------


## yannick35

> sounds good.. would u mind elaborating?


My medical doctor gave me testosterone , he gave me androgel , normal it cost more so they make more money out of it, i was not satisfied so i asked for test E injections, he was reluctant but prescribe them anyways.

I asked him about deca and Winstrol V he was quick to jump on the its bad for your heart and it can kill you. Like vetteman08 says scare tactics he is 100% on the money, they will scare you shrikless so that you stay away from them.

----------


## bass

for whatever is worth my PVC's started when i started TRT, never noticed them before! however my TRT consisted of test 200 ew, deca 200 ew and anavar 50 mgs ed. not saying TRT caused me to have PVC's, but noticed my heart skipping beats in about a month after TRT with all these compounds. i could have had PVC's but not noticeable, test, deca and var may have been way too much to start with, and could have caused my PVC's to get more aggressive. again i am not trying to scare you just wanted to share my experience. BTW, i still ran another cycle of deca and var after that!

----------


## yannick35

I also want to add that everyone has degeneration in the body, arthrosis and more, its normal and some have it at 15 years old, even 13 i met a women who daughter had bad knees with arthritis at 13.

What hurts is when the core muscles get weak then the bigger muscles need to take over to cover the imbalance, then ligament become laxed and tendons then you develop chronic pains like i did.

----------


## yannick35

> for whatever is worth my PVC's started when i started TRT, never noticed them before! however my TRT consisted of test 200 ew, deca 200 ew and anavar 50 mgs ed. not saying TRT caused me to have PVC's, but noticed my heart skipping beats in about a month after TRT with all these compounds. i could have had PVC's but not noticeable, test, deca and var may have been way too much to start with, and could have caused my PVC's to get more aggressive. again i am not trying to scare you just wanted to share my experience. BTW, i still ran another cycle of deca and var after that!


The only effect i got from heart beat and really bad night sweats is when i did my first cycle in 1998 when the steroid stated to work i got up at 3 am all soaked in sweat and my heart was going crazy. I have been on TRT for 7 weeks now, just added deca this week and masteron and have not noticed any issues has of yet.

I am not sure this situation is or is not related to your cycle bass, but test deca and anavar at that dosage seems fine to me. I will try anavar next to shed some weight i hear its very good for that.

----------


## bass

> The only effect i got from heart beat and really bad night sweats is when i did my first cycle in 1998 when the steroid stated to work i got up at 3 am all soaked in sweat and my heart was going crazy. I have been on TRT for 7 weeks now, just added deca this week and masteron and have not noticed any issues has of yet.
> 
> I am not sure this situation is or is not related to your cycle bass, but test deca and anavar at that dosage seems fine to me. I will try anavar next to shed some weight i hear its very good for that.


var is great for fat lose and strength gain, but very hard on the liver. deca was great for my joints with no noticeable sides!

----------


## yannick35

I better skip the anavar then thanks for the warning bass

----------


## --->>405<<---

> var is great for fat lose and strength gain, but very hard on the liver. *deca was great for my joints with no noticeable sides!*


would u say great while u were on it or do the effects/healing(if i can use that word) last??? did u have any xrays or mri done prior to deca and post deca?? was there any proof of healing?

----------


## JD250

That's a legitimate question 405, all I can say is that it's been about 9 months + or - since i ran deca and my shoulder still feels better than it did and my knees definitely still feel better.......BETTER, not HEALED......my opinion is that it HELPS some but it isn't a magic pill. Dec11 had no relief at all for his shoulder pain from deca.....others have so you can see it really is just a tool not a medical cure all for everything joint related. I'll say one more thing, I have noticed a little back pain relief from it also......A LITTLE. 

Deca has some merit but how it falls into a TRT protocol is still shaky ground, I love the relief it gives me and the extra anabolic effect is nice too, but it can have some unwanted sides as well making it a drug that will probably never be mainstream TRT.

I would be very interested in ANY studies concerning the healing effects of this compound.

----------


## yannick35

Great reply JD250 i am very new to deca on second injection in fact and would also like to know about its long lasting effect, after my 20 weeks are over i don't plan on going back on deca.

Even worst if the effect of deca are only temp effect on relief. Now that being said i also have prolo treatments that will heal a lot of things too.

405 great question too, and you are right there is always the degree of the injury. I do plan on getting some x rays in about a year to see what TRT did and deca.

----------


## bass

> That's a legitimate question 405, all I can say is that it's been about 9 months + or - since i ran deca and my shoulder still feels better than it did and my knees definitely still feel better.......BETTER, not HEALED......my opinion is that it HELPS some but it isn't a magic pill. Dec11 had no relief at all for his shoulder pain from deca.....others have so you can see it really is just a tool not a medical cure all for everything joint related. I'll say one more thing, I have noticed a little back pain relief from it also......A LITTLE. 
> 
> Deca has some merit but how it falls into a TRT protocol is still shaky ground, I love the relief it gives me and the extra anabolic effect is nice too, but it can have some unwanted sides as well making it a drug that will probably never be mainstream TRT.
> 
> I would be very interested in ANY studies concerning the healing effects of this compound.


405, JD answered your question. no MRI done before or after.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh jd, bass,yan, guys thx.. i have glucosamine and chondroitin to take which ive heard good things about.. may run the deca question by my doc next time i talk to him.. and like u said jd the xtra anabolic effect is prob nice  :Smilie:

----------


## yannick35

> yeh jd, bass,yan, guys thx.. i have glucosamine and chondroitin to take which ive heard good things about.. may run the deca question by my doc next time i talk to him.. and like u said jd the xtra anabolic effect is prob nice


I am really not sure about glucosamine, i been on it for 7 years and that did not help a lot to be honest. I am canning all the OTC supplements i am taking like MSM, collagen, i also got DHEA and 7 Keto, also a glutamine stack, the money i am going to save doing that and relying on food alone will be amazing.

I also got my energy drink V8 veggie juice with turmeric extract, 1 whole egg, black pepper, sea salt and oregan spice. Turmeric is a natural anti inflammatory agent that has very strong anti cancer properties.

I also feel that rebuilding the body is a very long process, this is why i have been put on deca and masteron for 20 weeks, to give the body time to heal with the steroids , along with my test E.

Who know maybe after that 20 weeks i might have do to 20 more weeks and then i will be all good. I have degeneration in the cervical spine C7 but this is very common for everyone has well.

The rest of my spine is really good, all my disc are full.

----------


## Vettester

> sounds good.. would u mind elaborating?


Sure ... Sides like high hemoglobin and hematocrit levels can obviously lead to cardiac problems if left unattended. A lot of these doctors you talk to will tell you about the cardiac risks involved with taking anabolic compounds like deca . This isn't to say that there aren't any risks, especially if something of this nature is abused. However, in the case of running some cycles of therapeutic dosages of deca in conjunction with one's TRT regiment, donating blood on a regular basis will do quite well with keeping these particular sides in check, or let's just say it does for me. This is one more reason that running frequent labs is a necessity.

----------


## bass

> Sure ... Sides like high hemoglobin and hematocrit levels can obviously lead to cardiac problems if left unattended. A lot of these doctors you talk to will tell you about the cardiac risks involved with taking anabolic compounds like deca. This isn't to say that there aren't any risks, especially if something of this nature is abused. However, in the case of running some cycles of therapeutic dosages of deca in conjunction with one's TRT regiment, donating blood on a regular basis will do quite well with keeping these particular sides in check, or let's just say it does for me. This is one more reason that running frequent labs is a necessity.


spot on!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Sure ... Sides like high hemoglobin and hematocrit levels can obviously lead to cardiac problems if left unattended. A lot of these doctors you talk to will tell you about the cardiac risks involved with taking anabolic compounds like deca. This isn't to say that there aren't any risks, especially if something of this nature is abused. However, in the case of running some cycles of therapeutic dosages of deca in conjunction with one's TRT regiment, donating blood on a regular basis will do quite well with keeping these particular sides in check, or let's just say it does for me. This is one more reason that running frequent labs is a necessity.


thx man  :Smilie:  yeh thats something i need to try to remember.. i get my first labs since starting trt at 9 weeks in.. ill be sure to post them on here.. very curious to see how they come out.. like i said in my trt thread i feel alot better energy and mood wise already and im in my 5th week.. havent had any acne or boob probs or really noticed anything that could be perceived as negative thus far..., i hope it stays that way.. not sure if ive been on long enuff for neg sides to start popping up?

----------


## gearbox

I wouldnt say your in the clear to all sides....but 5 weeks of trt and no sides is a very good sign..but your blood work may tell us something you are not feeling!

----------


## yannick35

I got water retention and some acne, the acne has disappeared thank god and masteron will take care of the water retention

----------


## dec11

deca wont heal this, you might get a bit of relief while on it but once you come off you're back to square one

----------


## --->>405<<---

i tell ya im kinda curious as to whether i could ask my doc if hed prescribe me enuff test to run a 10 week cycle down the road.. does anyone else have any experience with this? hes pretty cool.. told me hed give me viagra and if i ever didnt feel good and needed a script to give him a call and hed call it in to keep me out of the doc office...are there some docs that dont see a cycle here and there as the end of the world?

----------


## dec11

> i tell ya im kinda curious as to whether i could ask my doc if hed prescribe me enuff test to run a 10 week cycle down the road.. does anyone else have any experience with this? hes pretty cool.. told me hed give me viagra and if i ever didnt feel good and needed a script to give him a call and hed call it in to keep me out of the doc office...are there some docs that dont see a cycle here and there as the end of the world?


i cant see a doc condoning cycling never mind prescribing it, he'd be in serious professional and ethical breach

----------


## yannick35

If he wants to risk is medical license yes, test E is very controlled when under a prescription. Your better off running a cycle like mine 20 weeks deca , masterone and test at minimal dosage.

For me its 100mg of each every 5 days so 200mg of each every 10 days, the build up will be slow and the effect will be long lasting. I really cannot wait to see how deca works in my body.

----------


## choker28

> var is great for fat lose and strength gain, but very hard on the liver. deca was great for my joints with no noticeable sides!


i was lead to believe that Anavar was very mild on the liver ?
Anavar (Oxandrolone) Side Effects

First of all, and this will come as no surprise to many people, Anavar (oxandrolone) is quite mild on your liver. Its probably the mildest oral steroid available today. Dosages of up to 80mgs/day are easily tolerated by most men, and most side effects often found with other steroids are not common with var (1). For this reason, Anavar is frequently the steroid of choice for many top level female bodybuilders and other athletes.



Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Anavar.php#ixzz1hJIv1Aks

----------


## yannick35

What are the benefits of anavar i know that they give it to people with HIV so it boost the immune system but does it repair the body like deca ?

----------


## choker28

> What are the benefits of anavar i know that they give it to people with HIV so it boost the immune system but does it repair the body like deca?


From what i have been reading it increase strength and gives muscles that firm look and supposedly helps with body fat 
http://www.anavar.com/

----------


## Forest

I been on TRT for a couple years and just finished up 8 weeks of VAR...it went okay. I gotta tell you though, for those using TestE for threapy, the VAR seemed to suppresss the effects. I am certain in this instance. 

But now that I am done and back to Test...I feel great!

----------


## yannick35

In the profil section here on this site for steroid profil if you look under deca durabolin  it is stated that it heals the joints, but longer cycles are required since its a slow acting steroid.

Also masteron can be used has an AI if you look under masterone decanote profil, this kind of means that guy that gave me my gear knows what he is talking about and he also said that my HGC after my 20 weeks cycle will be longer.

----------


## bass

> i was lead to believe that Anavar was very mild on the liver ?
> Anavar (Oxandrolone) Side Effects
> 
> First of all, and this will come as no surprise to many people, Anavar (oxandrolone) is quite mild on your liver. *Its probably the mildest oral steroid available today*. Dosages of up to 80mgs/day are easily tolerated by most men, and most side effects often found with other steroids are not common with var (1). For this reason, Anavar is frequently the steroid of choice for many top level female bodybuilders and other athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Anavar.php#ixzz1hJIv1Aks


what is mild? it screwed up my liver twice, BP went through the roof and my lipid was shot! sure it could be mild for some but that doesn't mean it has no negative side effects. many women reported enlarged clitoris, this is irreversible side. the profile states MILD sides, compared to what?

----------


## yannick35

> what is mild? it screwed up my liver twice, BP went through the roof and my lipid was shot! sure it could be mild for some but that doesn't mean it has no negative side effects. many women reported enlarged clitoris, this is irreversible side. the profile states MILD sides, compared to what?


My soul decision not to use anavar is based on your sides bass, also its in oral form, when i was younger i started my cycle with russian dianabol i took 10 pills in total, had sick head hacks, acid reflux and more. I also found out the price for an anavar cycle this stuff is not cheap, not giving any prices because its on the black market but just to tell you i can buy 3 10ml deca durabolin bottles that will last me close to 10 weeks each at 200mg per week.

----------


## choker28

> what is mild? it screwed up my liver twice, BP went through the roof and my lipid was shot! sure it could be mild for some but that doesn't mean it has no negative side effects. many women reported enlarged clitoris, this is irreversible side. the profile states MILD sides, compared to what?


just out of interest what dosage were you taking ,and you say screwed up you liver twice how come twice ?

----------


## Vettester

> what is mild? it screwed up my liver twice, BP went through the roof and my lipid was shot! sure it could be mild for some but that doesn't mean it has no negative side effects. many women reported enlarged clitoris, this is irreversible side. the profile states MILD sides, compared to what?


Agree! Compared to oral winstrol , it's a lot more mild, but I also experienced negative sides at just 50mg/day with my ALT/AST enzymes shooting up over 60; showing an increase of stress on my liver. 

My clinic has it in liquid form to inject, but I'm not going to go through 6 weeks of pinning ED, not a chance.

----------


## yannick35

Last year i had liver issues with digestion and more, that cleared up after i started drinking green tea, and changed my diet a lot. I rather stay on the safe side with anything that can mess up my liver this is why when i was offered testosterone in pill i refused. I also heard that armidex is a bit hard on the liver too.

----------


## bass

> just out of interest what dosage were you taking ,and you say screwed up you liver twice how come twice ?


50mgs ed, i ran when i started TRT, then few months after that i ran it again to see if i can tolerate it. both time my liver ALT/AST enzymes went way above normal.

----------


## bass

> Agree! Compared to oral winstrol , it's a lot more mild, but I also experienced negative sides at just 50mg/day with my ALT/AST enzymes shooting up over 60; showing an increase of stress on my liver. 
> 
> My clinic has it in *liquid form to inject*, but I'm not going to go through 6 weeks of pinning ED, not a chance.


really? is it oil base?

----------


## bass

> Last year i had liver issues with digestion and more, that cleared up after i started drinking green tea, and changed my diet a lot. I rather stay on the safe side with anything that can mess up my liver this is why when i was offered testosterone in pill i refused. *I also heard that armidex is a bit hard on the liver too*.


that is correct Yiannick! thats why i lowered my test dose so i can lower my AI dose.

----------


## Vettester

> really? is it oil base?


I've never received a script for the liquid version, but I would imagine that having such a short half life it is suspended in water. It is also available in sublingual troche form and transdermal creams. 

One thought of curiosity is how the liquid anavar would respond by injecting sub-q. Winstrol has a tendency to clog smaller needles, but I don't know if the liquid anavar has the same characteristics. I'll see if my doctor and clinic can elaborate on this.

----------


## bass

> I've never received a script for the liquid version, but I would imagine that having such a short half life it is suspended in water. It is also available in sublingual troche form and transdermal creams. 
> 
> One thought of curiosity is how the liquid anavar would respond by injecting sub-q. *Winstrol has a tendency to clog smaller needles*, but I don't know if the liquid anavar has the same characteristics. I'll see if my doctor and clinic can elaborate on this.



that sounds like a stroke shot to me! if it clogs a needle that means the particles are way too large for millions of veins especially around the brain!

----------


## Vettester

> that sounds like a stroke shot to me! if it clogs a needle that means the particles are way too large for millions of veins especially around the brain!


No, it dissolves quickly in the body when injecting IM. Although anyone injecting will definitely want to pay close attention to aspirating. It's a normal feature for this compound to have crystals. It would clog up at times when trying to pin with 25g, which is my preference. 23g never gave me any problems. I have heard that heating it up will help with that issue, but I personally never tried it. There's plenty of members here with a lot of Winstrol experience, maybe others will chime in and confirm if heating it up will help.

----------


## bass

> No, it dissolves quickly in the body when injecting IM. Although anyone injecting will definitely want to pay close attention to aspirating. It's a normal feature for this compound to have crystals. It would clog up at times when trying to pin with 25g, which is my preference. 23g never gave me any problems. I have heard that heating it up will help with that issue, but I personally never tried it. There's plenty of members here with a lot of Winstrol experience, maybe others will chime in and confirm if heating it up will help.


thanks for the clarification.

----------

